# He eats everything!



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

So I think what I really did is buy a little piggy. Cupid eats EVERYTHING. He gets the recommended amount daily of dry food a little wet food and a treat here and there and the little boy is still acting like he's starving. He eats his poop, he licks his pee, he eats candy off the end tables, toilet paper rolls, you name it. If it's not nailed down he's eating it. Even when he was sick for a while there he was gaining weight weekly. Any ideas?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine All eat like that! They always act starved. In between meals I'll give them green beans or some other vegetable (carrots, cucumber, sweet peas, or broccoli) I'll give them small amounts of blueberries, cantaloupe, watermelon or apple. 
I even put the Yorkies food in slow feed bowls, because they eat so fast. 
None of mine are skinny , but not overweight either, so I know that they're getting enough food.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Mine eat like that too. As soon as one is done they are trying to steal someone else's food. I have to play food police. I am thankful though that they are such good eaters, all four.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes mine are like that to, little piggy's:wub: I have been trying to help Matilda lose a little weight at the end of the month she turns 10


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

My youngest (Syndnie) is like that too. ( Daddy calls her lil hoggie) I had to put her in a slow me down bowl which did not work so I have to hand feed her every night so she does not choke herself. She eats everything too ( including poo which upsets me). However none of mine are over or underweight. They get the right amount of food and treats. Its all good.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We have learned since getting dogs that we don't leave candy out on the tables anymore. My purse, which may have sugar free gum in it, is hung up high and out of reach and sometimes in a closet behind a door.

I would suggest multiple daily feedings, 2-3 times a day with the food measured out. I fed my boys twice a day since I brought them home, but when they were very little I did come home at lunch to let them out and to give them a snack.

Try to stick with treats that are low calorie. Some people will even use just things like blueberries or green beans for treats. 

When My boys were little I kind of just went off the bag instructions for feeding guidlines but as they grew older I figured out how many calories a day they need and started measuring it that way. To be honest, I have found that with a lot of foods, it's not that far off.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

He's growing! He needs to eat eat eat!
My only suggestion would be to check the dry food that you are feeding to be sure it is not too high in grain, especially corn. I think that can make them feel hungry.
Pumpkin and sweet potato are good for making their tummies feel full.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

It's good to know I'm not the only one with this issue. I really couldn't figure out what was going on. I've been a dog owner for years and I've never seen a dog literally eat everything in sight. Maybe it's just the breed? I'm feeding him grain free Organix food and healthy treats. My guess is he's around nine or 10 pounds now. My little porker!


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank god lucy isn't the only one she eats literally everything in sight to paper, toilet roll, grass, leaves, turf etc I spend all day pulling things out of her mouth I just figured it was just a puppy thing hope she grows out of it!


----------

